# Gloves?



## Swing-Demon (Sep 1, 2007)

Ok im new to golf so can someone tell me why you wear gloves and on only one hand?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Well the general purpose for gloves is to prevent blisters and ensure a better grip on the club. It seems that the left hand is more prone to getting blisters then the right, so you'll usually see people wearing a glove on that hand. There is no reason for not wearing them on both hands, I've worn two gloves and it just felt right at the time, now I'm back to just one. When the weather changes and it starts to get cold, I wear a pair of weather gloves, more to keep the hands warm and increase the grip on the club, cold grips have a tendency to get slippery. Thats the story, hope it explains WHY....

Del


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

> Ok im new to golf so can someone tell me why you wear gloves and on only one hand?


Swing Demon; first of all, howa you doin'? Second; in answer to you question, You technically only wear a glove on one hand for this reason:

if you are right handed, you wear a left handed glove (obviously). If you are a right handed player, the "grip hand" is your left hand. It's placed at the top of the grip and is the hand that acts as the securing hand. The right hand would then go at the bottom of the grip and is known as the "guide hand". 65andlovinit was correct to say that a glove is worn to prevent blisters and to help secure your grip to the club. However, a left hand does not necesarily blister easier that a right hand. Again, the main reason for the glove on that one had is because tha hand (the left hand in this case) is the "grip Hand"...the right only acts to guide the clubs path of impact. I, however, have always worn two gloves and I feel I play much better with the double glove; and some people just like one.


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

Platinum_Shafts said:


> I, however, have always worn two gloves and I feel I play much better with the double glove; and some people just like one.


Think Michael Jackson, one glove just looks cooler!  

Geez I'm in a silly-arse mood tonight, Fathers Day with young nephews will do that I guess...


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

the reason why the glove is only on one hand...is b/c the top hand is the main hand in the swing ...its where alot of your power comes from ...if you ever see a slow version of somebody swinging...the right hand actually looks like its gonna come off the club...while the left hand (for a right hander) is stabalizing the club and pulling the club down...but there are exceptions to this rule...no gloves 2 gloves ...see both done before...although its rare


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Jamin21 said:


> Think Michael Jackson, one glove just looks cooler!
> 
> Geez I'm in a silly-arse mood tonight, Fathers Day with young nephews will do that I guess...



Father's Day??!! Jamin; what country do you live in? It's certainly not the U.S. (lol)


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

I live in Australia mate.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

Jamin21 said:


> I live in Australia mate.


Cool. I've done quite a bit of serious sportfishing in AUS (love fishing Barramundi in the estuaries and river mouths), but never have I golfed _down unda'_ Great to meet golfers from around the globe, so when you travel, you've got someone to show you around their home golf course.

-Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## rl4u2004 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Gloves*

I actually got blisters on my right hand and I am right handed. So I wear my glove on my right.


----------



## Platinum_Shafts (Aug 15, 2007)

rl4u2004 said:


> I actually got blisters on my right hand and I am right handed. So I wear my glove on my right.


You mean you wear a right hand glove _*as well as*_ your left hand glove (meaning you wear both gloves)?? Or - you are right handed and you *only* wear a glove on your right hand because of blisters?


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

Thats what I was wondering too...:dunno: 

Single glove, right hand can only = Michael Jackson fan. :laugh:


----------



## Daniel (Sep 9, 2007)

The glove for me helped for when my hands were sweaty, to still be able to feel comfortable doing my normal swing speed and not worry about the club flying out of my hand (like in the movie caddie shack), it also helps prevent blisters on my left hand.

What I did was go to sports authority and by the cheapest glove there that fit. Works fine. got the glove for ten bucks :laugh: .


----------

